# 30 in. Trout



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Actually 30 1/8", didnt have a scale so your guess is as good as mine. It was released awating the star tourn.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

what did you use to catch her with? very,very nice.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hope you didn't forget to take her off the stringer before the release. Although it would make finding her easier for the Star.

The above was posted in jest.

Seriously, nice fish. How about some details? When, where, how, you know the drill.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice catch, see you were not taking any chances by the size of the stringer.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

yer_corks_under said:


> Nice catch, see you were not taking any chances by the size of the stringer.


HAHAHA


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Is that braid or mono you have her on there in the pic? LOl


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

nice fish, congrats.
michelle


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

You have no right to release that fish. You should have filleted that pig........


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome fish congrats on a fish of a lifetime


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

very nice trout...congrats...one of these days I hope to catch one over 30!


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Beautiful fish!! Some day I hope to catch one over 22"!!! hahaha


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Great fish man, congratulations!


----------



## BFI (Jan 11, 2006)

*nice trout!!!*

At that length and as fat as she is she should have 10lbs licked. Good luck at finding her again later. Awesome fish! Congrats!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*Good one*

man you are gonna have as many black spots as that trout (skin cancer) if you fish all day with no shirt! Nice fish Congrats!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

That's an awesome fish. You need a boga grip if you're going to be catching pigs like that! I'd have to know the weight.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Awesome catch, good job on the Catch and Release as well.......I would guess her at or a smidge over 10 lbs as fat as she looks


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice pig! WTG!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Way to go man, nice fish!


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats, Awsome fish.


Guys lets stop telling fish stories, she is 8.5 to 9 lbs max.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

i agree, i doubt she goes any thing over 9.5


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great job Tommy! We'll see if we can't go catch something just a little bigger!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

nice pig!!!!!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Is this the fish caught at churchhill you talked about in your surfside monday report?????


surfsideperson said:


> i agree, i doubt she goes any thing over 9.5


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

congrats on a beautiful fish


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

awesome fish, congrats!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great fish; congrats!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

congrats on a fish of a lifetime


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

nice hog! way to go!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

That's a hell of a fish. 

One for a lifetime, no doubt.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

what are the chances of a fish surviving when put on a stringer?


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

The Machine said:


> what are the chances of a fish surviving when put on a stringer?


It basically has no chance with that and being handled.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

You must read a lot of magazines.



Greenheadless said:


> It basically has no chance with that and being handled.


----------



## AgYak (Jun 29, 2004)

Actually several studies have been done and survival rates are surprisingly high even with prolonged time on the stringer. I congratulate the angler on the catch AND the release. Without that second part she has 0% chance and who wouldn't want to make it back to the boat for a picture.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Greenheadless said:


> It basically has no chance with that and being handled.


A fish that old has been through alot worse than being handled a little and some pics , she'll be fine , awesome CATCH and release ...


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Agree*



juanpescado said:


> A fish that old has been through alot worse than being handled a little and some pics , she'll be fine , awesome CATCH and release ...


I AGREE


----------

